# RBP swims on its side



## kojib (Sep 17, 2004)

Every once in a while, usually after he gets a goldfish treat, my RBP will rotate about 30 degrees and swim on its side. While he is like this, he also floats around more, without near as much "active" swimming. He's always back to normal after about a day. It doesn't happen every time I get him some feeders, but it only happens when he has had some. Any info. would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hmm.. would you be able to provide a vid???


----------



## kojib (Sep 17, 2004)

Yes, although I can never be sure when he'll do it. If he were human I would almost say he gets an upset stomach or gets bloated or something, I'm not sure if fish can get bloated. Anyway, the next time I notice it, I'll get a vid.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I observed my p's doing this when they were 1 inch. I put 13 guppies in with 3- inch red bellies and they ate them all in 24 hours







. They layed at the bottom sideways for quite awhile. In retrospect I assume it was because they ate way to much.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

how big is your fish? does he have 1 eye? if he has one eye, and the lights are on. he will swim on a angle protecting his eye from the light. piranhas eyes dont addapt to light like ours can.


----------

